#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Οικόπεδο εκτός σχεδίου με οικία προ 1955

## teop

Χαίρετε.
Σε οικόπεδο 500μ2 εκτός σχεδίου πόλης, το οποίο έχει πρόσωπο σε αγροτική οδό πλάτους 2μ ( μονοπάτι διέλευσης-πρόσβασης σε παρακείμενα) υπάρχει οικία 60μ2 πρό του 1955.
Καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι είναι μη άρτιο και μη οικοδομήσιμο σύμφωνα με το ΦΕΚ 270Δ/1985 ή λόγω της ύπαρξης της νόμιμης οικίας αλλάζει κάτι;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Kostas2002

Τίποτα δεν αλλάζει. Μπορεί κάποτε και να ήταν, σήμερα δεν είναι...

----------


## teop

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

